# MSP/Locals Cadences



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

To the Troopers/officers out there - did you guys run to cadences during the academy? any good stories?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes we did run to cadences during the academy


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

When I think of running in the academy all I think of is "good stories"......(incase anyone is immune....that was sarcasm)
Good times, good times


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Running to cadence was actually a _privilege_, for the first few weeks, we ran in silence or yelling the "honor code" or "discipline".


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

"good stories" was sarcastic on my end too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Running to cadence was actually a _privilege_, for the first few weeks, we ran in silence or yelling the "honor code" or "discipline".


I definately preferred cadence over 'Discipline is...' 15 times in a row.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

You loved it!! Cadence really helps take you mind of those 3-5 MI runs!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

1234hey said:


> To the Troopers/officers out there - did you guys run to cadences during the academy? any good stories?


Stories about cadences??

You need a hobby, dude.


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

my hobby is updating my myspace page.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

1234hey said:


> my hobby is updating my myspace page.


That figures.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Enlist, and make your own memories...


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh brother


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

RESIGNATION'S STILL AN OPTION


everytime we got within a quarter mile of the gate.


----------

